# Advice please! Day 61 pregnant bitch-symptoms?



## BryonyHarley

Hi, 

My Cockapoo is pregnant with her first litter. The lady with the stud dog calculated her due date as 17th Jan (Sunday) but after 2 ultrasound scans, one at 4 weeks and one at 8 weeks, her due date was changed to 13th jan (this Wednesday). 

After doing lots of reading, I have noticed the following “signs” since Saturday:- 

Temp drop (I think!!!) it’s gone over 24 hours now though. 

loose stools for last couple of days 

lots of sleeping today 

very little digging on and off 

lots of licking down below

milk came in yesterday (hadn’t checked before that) 


Things that don’t follow “normal” pre labour symptoms is that she is still eating lots, isn’t panting and pups moving lots. 

could anyone give me their experience of first time mums and what they were like prior to labour please? 

her temp has been up and down over the last 2-3 days. It’s usually around 37.7. Lowest it has been is 37.1 and highest 38.1. 
Thank you


----------



## 3GSD4IPO

She should have been x rayed to see how many puppies she has. If it is only 1 or 2 they may not make enough oxytocin for her to go into labor and she may need a C Section. 

TAKE HER TO THE VET NOW. This may well be a medical emergency!!!!


----------



## BryonyHarley

We have had her scanned twice-first time showed 5 pups, second time showed 4 pups.
I think she’s in first stage labour now. Started panting, digging and upset tummy at 6am. Been on and off sleeping all day but panting and digging when she’s awake.
It’s been 15.5 hours now though. Still not in second stage!


----------



## RonE

This is truly a question for your vet and/or breeding mentor, not for a bunch of strangers on an Internet forum.


----------

